# Stolen Bike: San Francisco



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Swiped from the bike parking racks along Middle Drive East by the California Academy of Sciences in GGP yesterday between 1:30pm and 10:30pm. :mad2:

2011 Motobecane Super Strada size 58 (the wheels no longer have the stickers-- flat black)









I filed a report, but I don't expect to see her again. I had'er locked with a U and cable pretty tight together around the frame and both wheels, and the locks were missing, so it seems the thief has experience. Prick.

Anyhoo, I'm just raising some awareness. 

Time to skate to work and ride in the dirt. And save some more money for a new mo' betta cycle. And insurance.

Eat me thief. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I dont know what else to say except that your loss is making me angry (at the bike thief or thieves, of course).


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll take the south perimeter. Craigslist South Bay is under observation. The bike won't make it off the peninsula this way. Over.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I'll keep my eyes open and my chin up.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I was reading an article recently that seemed to suggest there were open air markets on market that were know to deal in stolen bikes.


----------

